
Google accused of burying webmail service on search results - jsingleton
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/nov/07/google-burying-webmail-service-search-results-protonmail
======
teh_klev
Already discussed a couple of weeks ago and straight from the horse's mouth:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12797341](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12797341)

[https://protonmail.com/blog/search-risk-
google/](https://protonmail.com/blog/search-risk-google/)

------
chenshuiluke
Would the fact that they moved domains really have such a large effect?

~~~
jsingleton
Perhaps, but it's hard to prove either way.
[https://protonmail.com](https://protonmail.com) is a better domain though.

